# WHERE CAN I GET A PROGESTERONE BLOOD TEST?



## cheriton53 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi there, I am having treatment privately in London but to save me having to travel all that way for a progesterone blood test does anyone know where I could get one done - my GP never seems to be very helpful once you mention the fact that you are going private?  Thanks!!


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

London Womens Clinic in Cardiff and Swansea do tests..i think any fertility clinic will do it at a cost..try your local one
You could try your GP but be prepared to wait for the results


----------



## cheriton53 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks very much - have managed to wrangle one with the UHW but I know its going to be a nightmare chasing results - never mind - i'll just have to make a nuisance of myself AGAIN


----------

